# Lynx levelling blocks for RVs



## Friant (Feb 10, 2008)

my brother-in-law has seen the above on a recent trip to the USA - they are a little like lego bricks and can be used to build up to several heights.As he was on a fly holiday his weight allowance meant he couldn't bring them back. Any ideas where he could get them in the UK please?

I've tried the internet but can only find them on US sites.


----------

